# To "that guy"



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

In the maroon dodge on the 9 mile unit... I have pics of your truck parked on our private land and have already sent them to the county sheriff. We didn't find you and you snuck out while we were chain sawing, but next time your truck is there we will be getting it towed and sending you the bill. Also, if you're the tool that stole our trail cameras on our private land feel free to jump off the nearest cliff.

It just drives me nuts when somebody blatantly poaches on private land. Plus, stealing cameras from someone's private land is about as low as it gets. Even the camera right in front of the cabin.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> In the maroon dodge on the 9 mile unit... I have pics of your truck parked on our private land and have already sent them to the county sheriff. We didn't find you and you snuck out while we were chain sawing, but next time your truck is there we will be getting it towed and sending you the bill. Also, if you're the tool that stole our trail cameras on our private land feel free to jump off the nearest cliff.
> 
> It just drives me nuts when somebody blatantly poaches on private land. Plus, stealing cameras from someone's private land is about as low as it gets. Even the camera right in front of the cabin.


Well at least they weren't tailgating you.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

My maroon dodge was parked in Cedar Hills. Just sayin'.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Keep one of these with you:










Find truck parked on your private property: remove valve guts, call sheriff.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We did consider building a log barricade around it, but we had real work to do and a tight schedule


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Keep one of these with you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the needle nose of a multi-tool work well also.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

do you guys see the trend here?? all Dodge's 
just sayin.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

APD said:


> the needle nose of a multi-tool work well also.


Or just yank the entire stem out of the wheel with a pair of vise grips.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Or just yank the entire stem out of the wheel with a pair of vise grips.


Better make sure to call the sheriff from a pay phone, so you don't get caught.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Or just yank the entire stem out of the wheel with a pair of vise grips.


And get charged with vandalism.
I had a landowner once cut every wire and cable on my atv after he "thought" I was poaching on his property.
He was charged with criminal mischief and paid for my atv to get fixed.
The judge told him that if I would have fallen and injured myself while hiking out in the dark, I could have sued him for a portion of his property.
So be careful in your tactics.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> In the maroon dodge on the 9 mile unit... I have pics of your truck parked on our private land and have already sent them to the county sheriff. We didn't find you and you snuck out while we were chain sawing, but next time your truck is there we will be getting it towed and sending you the bill. Also, if you're the tool that stole our trail cameras on our private land feel free to jump off the nearest cliff.
> 
> It just drives me nuts when somebody blatantly poaches on private land. Plus, stealing cameras from someone's private land is about as low as it gets. Even the camera right in front of the cabin.


Keep a pad and pencil in your vehicle and write the offender a note and put it on their windshield wiper. We used to have folks park at our place and launch boats after we decommissioned the marina when grandpa died. Normally a note once kept them out but there were a few jackwagons so we ended up putting up a gate. One guy got pretty rude after a nice note advising him the marina wasn't in operation anymore and it was private property. My dad saw his truck in town and waited for him then politely told him that he didn't appreciate having MF-er written on his truck when we left a very nice note. Dad also advised him that if his truck was ever parked on our property again he would be welcome to fish it out of the bottom of the bayou where it would be resting....never saw it again.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Jedidiah said:


> Better make sure to call the sheriff from a pay phone, so you don't get caught.





ridgetop said:


> And get charged with vandalism.
> I had a landowner once cut every wire and cable on my atv after he "thought" I was poaching on his property.
> He was charged with criminal mischief and paid for my atv to get fixed.
> The judge told him that if I would have fallen and injured myself while hiking out in the dark, I could have sued him for a portion of his property.
> So be careful in your tactics.


I was simply saying it's easier with vise grips or pliers, I used to bust tires at a shop back in college and was much quicker than using the actual tool designed for it. I fully believe in karma, and those who are boneheads in life do get what they deserve one way or another through their own actions.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, as much as vandalism appeals to pay back these sumbitches we do recognize that crosses a line. Hence our idea of building a log corral around it. We definitely thought about the note option but had no paper with us. My brother did suggest keying it in... But we opted not to


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Pulling the valve stems, letting the air out, and putting the valve stems back in is vandalism, but it is hardly prosecutable, there is no way to value the "vandalism". I have done this in the presence of Law enforcement(They claim they never saw it). When the crooks returned for their vehicle the flat tires gave LE enough time to catch them. 

I'm guessing they took the cameras after realizing they had been photographed.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Next time just jack the truck up (you should have a jack in yours) and place some logs under it to keep all four tires off the ground! I've seen this done with hay bales and stacks of newspapers as well (usually in a parking lot though) very funny to see the confusion as to why their car doesn't move [wheels just barely off the ground].


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

mjensen1313 said:


> Next time just jack the truck up (you should have a jack in yours) and place some logs under it to keep all four tires off the ground! I've seen this done with hay bales and stacks of newspapers as well (usually in a parking lot though) very funny to see the confusion as to why their car doesn't move [wheels just barely off the ground].


And No, I haven't tried this yet; just seen it after!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Criminal Mischief:

http://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title76/Chapter6/76-6-S106.html?v=C76-6-S106_1800010118000101


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its not mischief... its litter clean up, someone abandoned a vehicle on their property. They are just cleaning up, hauling stuff to the dump... starting with the valve guts. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

3rd degree felony if the tires cost over $1500. NOT worth it!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You whiny yuppie. ******** can do whatever the hell they want!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks are always forgetting where they park!:mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You whiny yuppie. ******** can do whatever the hell they want!


Yeah, I'd like ta have a nickel for every time I heard that. :-o

.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

on the theme of "that guy," to that guy at the range shooting the semi auto and his brass is hitting me all the time, please don't do that anymore. Some people have zero consideration.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> on the theme of "that guy," to that guy at the range shooting the semi auto and his brass is hitting me all the time, please don't do that anymore. Some people have zero consideration.


I have had that happen; I just go grab the fence they have just for this reason and put it up for them and let them know that is what it is for, dont feel good hitting me in the neck.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> on the theme of "that guy," to that guy at the range shooting the semi auto and his brass is hitting me all the time, please don't do that anymore. Some people have zero consideration.


Up at the range in Bountiful I hear they can kick you out for doing that, but they are pretty good at asking about your shooting setup and making sure you have what you need to get the job done.


----------

